

Hubl.in, free and open source videoconference - chamerling
https://hubl.in

======
thilaire
So pleasant, it's working on my smartphone without having to create any
account nor install plugins! sweet service!

------
sehn
Simple and so efficient at the same time. I really enjoy using it !

------
aduprat
Simple, fast, modern; i will reuse my webcam now.

------
pedro38
Easy to use and efficient.

------
zacheus
Works fine, and simple to use

